
Campuses Can't Become One Big 'Safe Space' - jseliger
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2016-03-31/campuses-can-t-become-one-big-safe-space
======
beeboop
Universities are not what they used to be. They are not bastions of free
speech and thought. They are not a place to challenge ideas.

They're an extension of high school. Their environment is an extension of the
environment of corporate America. Going to university is a business
transaction - time and money go in, credentials come out.

People go to universities to get a piece of paper saying they are capable of
passing a series of classes. They rarely go to feel challenged, and often
don't even go to learn. They just need to prove, without expense to future
employers, a basic level of competency in following instructions.

